# NO SNOW LINE ??????



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

whats everyones thought on the migration with no real snow line? will they push fast or hold up in certain places i know the juives will trickle through like always but the main push is what i am wondering about


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya, I'm interested on how thats going to work too!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

They will fly from Texas to the tundra. They might stop, they might not. Just like any other season. I'm not worried. Ice and sheet water are just as important as a snow line.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah i agree but they wont stage up any where as if there was a snow line to hold them


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Squaw reported 300,000+ just last week. Might be a season where we actually have birds on the opener of the CO season like a few years back. Of course,the next week was 2degrees and froze solid but we had quite a few birds around. My worry, lots of moisture late and it'll make the fields a true mess.

Alex


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing. Hopefully they dont blow right past. Hopefully the migration will be spread out more than last year. I dont really hunt anywhere besides around where I live and the snow line was right here and it was unbelieve the amount of hunting pressure their was compared to years past. And it seems like the birds were here and gone in less than two weeks besides a few trailing juvies.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

really thats weird we had a good spring just north of you in nodak we killed close to 2000 birds the average hunts were 90+ bird days they were staged up here for a month in april you didnt get the juives like we did then they were thick


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Still snows in eastern SD.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

greenc said:


> really thats weird we had a good spring just north of you in nodak we killed close to 2000 birds the average hunts were 90+ bird days they were staged up here for a month in april you didnt get the juives like we did then they were thick


We had a few good hunts, but they were tough to decoy with so many huge flocks of live birds everywhere, and their were normally several other decoys spreads within a couple miles of ours. I'm sure you also have a much better spread than me and more experience, which probably helps, haha. I've only been decoying snows for a couple years. We didnt see hardly any juvies except for our last hunt when we shot 24 birds and everyone one of them was a juvie. The same flock came back into the spread 3 time even after getting shot at. Wish that would happen more often.



jpallen14 said:


> Still snows in eastern SD.


Yeah I was suprised to see some pretty big flocks of them recently.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> Still snows in eastern SD.


less than 40 days till opener... :beer:


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

So with no snow pushing them south..will they not get south and come back through in the spring in southeast Nebraska? Are there snows wintering in the South states at all?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

TKM goose slayin said:


> Are there snows wintering in the South states at all?


Yes.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

We have 6 to 8 inch in ND. We will get more snow it just takes 1 storm and all of a sudden you are knee deep in the stuff! As long as it is froze up we will be fine. It might actually help because there wont be as much sheet water in fields and all the big lakes will be froze up so they wont be able to get water anywhere. A little early to jump ship for now.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Way too early to be nervous about that!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont know about being nervous i just drove up from southern sd and seen huge flocks of snows in the state and its jan i dont think anyone has seen snows in sd this time of the year and that many


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

and 6-8 inches where its going to be 50+ tomorrow and it was 40+ today hmmmmmm a little weird for jan i would say


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

It will be the year of big migration days and huge numbers on those days. Thats my :2cents: . Birds will hold with no open water, but on those days of 50 degrees and a good south wind you better have your game faces on!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In years past when there was little snow and sheet water,the birds will go as far north as they can find open water.Which means they will wait until the big shallow sloughs and lakes open up.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone know how far south the s&b did go


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

1-2 thousand snows showed up on the lake today that i was fishin, there were nothin but honkers and duck for the last month and all of a sudden these snows showed up! this is in NE south dakota!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> In years past when there was little snow and sheet water,the birds will go as far north as they can find open water.Which means they will wait until the big shallow sloughs and lakes open up.


What sucks is the front push those years didn't take long to move through. In the early 2000s, we had these conditions and I remember when they broke the state line...there was Canada migration reports that afternoon.

It is what it is - we'll still have good hunting.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

No offense to you dakota guys but I hope you have 3 feet of snow on the ground about a month from now. :thumb: :beer:

Alex


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

We kinda need one of these types of migrations to put everyone in check. A lot of jokers in the game right now and every has to taste a bad year!!! The ones who know what to do will get it done and the others will struggle. But my guess is we will get the snow pack somewhere in the dakotas an be able to hunt birds that have nowhere to go


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

We need snow bad we don't need them to fly rite on through


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

1997 was very similar to what we have had for snow fall this year, next to nothing. I remember it well I was ice fishing on a reservoir and the snows were landing around us on the ice. That was March 22, still lots of winter ahead of us though.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weath ... Cover.aspx


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Year after year they are in the same places on the same dates. We have never hunted this "snow line" that everyone likes to talk about. Get out drive around locate birds and hunt. The lack of sheet water helps, and its nice to drive the trucks into the field.

None the less there is a lot of winter left.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Bruce said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx


Not even close to being accurate for SK or Alt.
:rollin: :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Heck the way things are going they might be back in Canada before the CO season starts............... :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> 1997 was very similar to what we have had for snow fall this year, next to nothing. I remember it well I was ice fishing on a reservoir and the snows were landing around us on the ice. That was March 22, still lots of winter ahead of us though.


Really? All I remember was NONSTOP shoveling in '97 - didn't realize that it all missed you guys up north.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > 1997 was very similar to what we have had for snow fall this year, next to nothing. I remember it well I was ice fishing on a reservoir and the snows were landing around us on the ice. That was March 22, still lots of winter ahead of us though.
> ...


Really???....... yes central SK had very little snow fall till Feb and March (one big dump around the 16th of March). No snow at Xmas which is similar to what we have now. That was the year they had so much flooding in the South part of the province and in MB (red river) and of course ND


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If I can figure out how to transfer pics from an email, I'll post some of Squaw on 1-6-12. It'll get ya guys in the mood for the spring season. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

so then instead of going all the way south they just all stopped at Squaw??


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

WhiteRockDecoys said:


> Year after year they are in the same places on the same dates. We have never hunted this "snow line" that everyone likes to talk about. Get out drive around locate birds and hunt. The lack of sheet water helps, and its nice to drive the trucks into the field.
> 
> None the less there is a lot of winter left.


I agree, and it will be nice to drive in the fields for a spring hunt for once. :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

TKM goose slayin said:


> so then instead of going all the way south they just all stopped at Squaw??


Squaw has about 340K in it late last week.. :beer:
Amen to being able to drive into the fields.... :iroll:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

As long as there is no snow on the ground squaw (and many places within a 50 mile radius) normally holds birds year round. Many are going to KS to feed right now. There are many places that hold snows in NWMO and squaw numbers change daily. Last count showed 180k.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

birds move on the calendar and moon phase, they will go when mother nature tells them, just like every year, do you think the birds in Ark. know if theres snow in the dakotas ??? They dont watch the weather channel, they go when the moon tells them too, and they will follow the open water, we will get snow in feb. and march that will push them back, just like every year!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

wow, your so smart, glad someone has it all planned out.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

duckman1 said:


> birds move on the calendar and moon phase, they will go when mother nature tells them, just like every year, do you think the birds in Ark. know if theres snow in the dakotas ??? They dont watch the weather channel, they go when the moon tells them too, and they will follow the open water, we will get snow in feb. and march that will push them back, just like every year!


They don't always follow the book. Ask most people hunting south of NE right now how there regular season went or is going.


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

duckman1 said:


> birds move on the calendar and moon phase, they will go when mother nature tells them, just like every year, do you think the birds in Ark. know if theres snow in the dakotas ??? They dont watch the weather channel, they go when the moon tells them too, and they will follow the open water, we will get snow in feb. and march that will push them back, just like every year!


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :beer: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

there are more than huntable numbers in SD and its jan hmmmmmmm a little weird i would say i just talked to my buddy in ARK there are hardly any birds there. he said they were there for a short time then the weather got into the 70-80s and the birds headed back north. i dont think the snows like the heat just my opinion though i think they will have one of the best openers in SD in many years same with neb


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

So you think that Southeast Nebraska(rainwater basin) will be getting pounded by opening day?(February 6th)...How many birds are all North of us? Usually we don't start seeing birds until mid to late February.


----------

